# snake head videos?



## tazman (Sep 20, 2003)

i really want to see a video of a snakehead please help thanx


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

yeah plz... some1 get one?? or an e-cat eating/zapping


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i believe 74ray and smtt are working on one


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i believe 74ray and smtt are working on one


 ppl have yet to send them any fish, so until someone does (which isnt at all likely) nothings going to happen


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

nice teeth


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Whoa!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

whipeeeee, So what, snakeheads are nothing.
I'd rather watch a guppy eat flake food, snakeheads are damn
boring, they are nothing but stomachs with fins.
I liked my orientalis, they were nothing special though,
interesting fish but not anything you people think.

You people are placing alot of attention toward a fish that does not live
up to the perceptions you have of them, in reality they are not much of anything.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> You people are placing alot of attention toward a fish that does not live
> up to the perceptions you have of them, in reality they are not much of anything.


 i suppose it may be correct that there is no real reason to choose them over rtcs or tsns, except that from what i understand shs are much more active. And their distinctive look is "cooler" to some. And in comparison to other smaller fish, their large size allows them to be able to eat stuff more conventional sized fish can't. Like ducklings or grown oscars.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

before you ask, I'm not allowing a duckling Vs snakehead vid in the non-piranha forum - sorry guys.

but that doesn't mean no snakehead vid - as long as it is suitable


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i think they look bad ass... well some of them do, and thats what really should one of the main reasons you keep a certain fish, allthough in all reality, Cats are much more powerful and responsive. I want a damn giant devil cat!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> I want a damn giant devil cat!


 well doesnt an adonis qualify?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

If I ever get 1 ill be sure to make some vids...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what a beast...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thats crazy! what size is that snakehead?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

those are ugly ass fish, cant say im the least bit interested in them. i guess a vid would show me the pros and cons of these fish.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

It sure is ugly. And scary looking.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > i believe 74ray and smtt are working on one
> ...


 I don't see how it is our fault, they more than likely have fish houses around there that cary larger than average fish. Hell it isn't that hard to get a fish at a local lake either.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 good point. Christ man go out and buy a 12" oscar or a pacu or catch a bass


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Snakeheads Rule!! Piranha people saying SH are ugly. what an oxy moron!

Snakeheads IMO are awesome looking, I love that Red Snakehead. you need to see one in person I have seen SMTT'S Redline and she is just awesome and i think if you saw her in person you would agree.

BTW: Looks like He will be posting the Video on predfish. I Think in a week or so.

I do like this site but there is some down right stupid rules on here.

#1 You can sell Piranhas on here even though they are illegal in most states. People take get on here selling P's that live in Cali, but you cant sell a SH.

This really makes no sense,honestly it doesn't. Its just a dumb rule someone made up and for some reason wont change it, I guess do to stubborness.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

I have videos of a 28" red pounding food, but unfortunately I can't send them in because my email won't let me load them because they are too large of files. If someone lives in the bay and wants to come over and help me get them up I WILL get a video of it destroying a large fish, duck, cat, possum, etc.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 Well we figure if you guys really want to see it, then you will get the fish. Believe me, we see it eat every day so it doesn't matter one way or the other.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> before you ask, I'm not allowing a duckling Vs snakehead vid in the non-piranha forum - sorry guys.
> 
> but that doesn't mean no snakehead vid - as long as it is suitable


 wuss :rasp: u know i disagree with u on this one we ca show p vids but no sh vids of ducklings but ur the mod and i respect u u my boy i still love u


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> Snakeheads Rule!! Piranha people saying SH are ugly. what an oxy moron!
> 
> Snakeheads IMO are awesome looking, I love that Red Snakehead. you need to see one in person I have seen SMTT'S Redline and she is just awesome and i think if you saw her in person you would agree.
> 
> ...


 good point but mike's site mike's rules but u have a vlid point IMO


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

How about a video of us feeding a red snakehead to a duckling?:rasp: Just go to pfish if you guys want to see, they said it's fine.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

74ray said:


> How about a video of us feeding a red snakehead to a duckling?:rasp: Just go to pfish if you guys want to see, they said it's fine.


 which forum?


----------



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

u can post graphic vids of a mouse getting brutally attacked by p's but i wont allow i sh eating a duckling? is there something im missing? the sh would eat the duckling as soon as it hit the water


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> 74ray said:
> 
> 
> > How about a video of us feeding a red snakehead to a duckling?:rasp: Just go to pfish if you guys want to see, they said it's fine.
> ...


 It's not up yet but either OPF or picture gallery, I'm not sure which one to put it in.


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Iceman said:


> u can post graphic vids of a mouse getting brutally attacked by p's but i wont allow i sh eating a duckling? is there something im missing? the sh would eat the duckling as soon as it hit the water


 Nope, You didn't miss anything. Guess the mod of the P video forum realizes that there are lots of people that want to see it.

Guess since this mod doesn't want to see it no one gets to see it, For what reason i don't know.

What would it hurt to put it on here?Nothing. If you didn't want to see you don't have too. But there are plenty of people that do want to see it.

I would rather see it eat a p*ssy Piranha or a huge Pacu or Oscar!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

say, where would you get ducklings from anyways? you know a lake where the ducks are people-friendly and think you can jack one from there, or do you buy them somewhere?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Innes doesnt like it thats why. one of the perks to being a mod :smile:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Kory said:


> Innes doesnt like it thats why. one of the perks to being a mod :smile:


 yup exactly


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Another "Perk" of a mod is to shut down Topics that have no relivence to the topic,

This is not a discussion related to Fish other than Piranaha, this is a stupid rehash
of people with domination problems.

the lounge, general chit-chat exists for a reason, use it Leave this out of 
this forum.

talk about fish or other animals here here, 
Questions regarding them, comments on species, observations, cool links
Thats fine,

not your sadistic desire to watch an animal rip up another,
Grow up and accept the fact not everyone is so keen to your Attitudes
toward fishes or animals in general. some of us do not care for this type of
behavior, I will not condone or allow intentional cruelity for the sake of it,
Do not like it, get used to me Locking your posts.


----------

